# 1/48 F-15I Long Time Comin'



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Finally finished this baby. It's the Pro Modeler F-15E combined with the Cutting Edge F-15I conversion kit and Isradecals annoyingly complete decal sheet. This is one of this kits that I built a little, got tired and put away for a year, took out and built a little, put away for a year - lather, rinse, repeat. I finally got tired of the box taking up space and decided to finish it.


























I got so sick of the thousands of stencil decals on the airplane, I couldn't bring myself to put any on the bombs.

This is the model I mentioned in the other thread, where I weighted the bombs instead of the nose.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Very cool, John. I always liked the F-15. That conversion looks like something I might want to tackle in the near future. The cockpit detail looks pretty impressive. Is it really or did you just give it a great paint job to make it look that way. Neat idea on adding weight to the bombs. Don't know how many times I've fogotten to weight the nose only to see the plane pop a wheelie afterwards.
Beautiful buildup. Don't blame you about neglecting some of the decals. While I appreciate companies adding those little touches sometimes they can be overwhelming.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*awesome!*

very nice. hi quality detail work in the cockpit. the deletion of some decals
actually enhances your paint detail. I like the fully loaded ordinance set-up.

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The cockpit is stock, Capt, I just painted what was there. And boy, are my eyes going! sad that when you finally get the skill to do better, your body starts betraying you by losing focus in the eyes and starting to shake the hands.


----------



## ArizonaBB39 (Dec 4, 2004)

John P said:


> >SNIP!!<
> 
> I finally got tired of the box taking up space and decided to finish it.


What're you going to do when you get tired of the model taking up space??  

Awesome job John!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ArizonaBB39 said:


> What're you going to do when you get tired of the model taking up space??


 I imagine there's gonna be a hell of a bonfire here some day !


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

WOW! Really looks great.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> And boy, are my eyes going! sad that when you finally get the skill to do better, your body starts betraying you by losing focus in the eyes and starting to shake the hands.


AMEN, brother. If I knew I was going to live this long I would have taken better care of myself.

Nah! It was to much fun getting in this shape.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

JP,
Looks great. Glad to see you muddled through all of those decals.  rr


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*SWEET!!!*

*Very nice build there Mr. P! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------

